# Site defacement



## Janice (Sep 20, 2006)

My apologies for the downtime and the subsequent alarm that many felt because of the nature of the downtime. The forum is secure, accounts and the personal information associated with them are not compromised. Specktra utlizes a leading forum software, to enhance this software I have chosen modifications that I feel enhance your experience on the forum. Two of these modifications were exploited (once today, once yesterday) to deface the site. 

I do not feel that these actions are related to any discussions on Specktra.Net. 

Exploits in software are well known in certain undesireable communities who's members enjoy creating mischief by exploiting security flaws. A simple google search will provide them with hundreds of sites running the vulnerable code. 

Your concern is greatly appreciated, I am here to let you know your time spent on Specktra is secure. In order to further site security I have hired a security professional to oversee Specktra.Net's server enviroment.

We did lose a small amount of data during the restore process, about 8 hours worth of posts from this morning. This was caused by a glitch while the hosts technicians were restoring from a backup.

Please take a look here and consider becoming a Specktra.Net Premium Member. Becoming a Premium Member directly funds site improvements.


----------

